# Stock Alarm System on 2002 Maxima



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

So my car was broken into the other night. They got in by smashing the small rear quarter panel window in the back. What I didn't understand i why my alarm didnt go off so I went out to test it. I usually hit the lock button from the inside when i'm getting out because i'm so used to not having the keyless entry from when I had the B14. First of all, I have long/skinny arms and i couldnt reach the lock from the window they had broken. Keep in mind that it was at night with little/no lighting and I have tinted windows so for them to be able to see the lock to be able to release it is beyond me. Now, back to the alarm testing. I did it the way I usually do. The light began blinking and I stuck my hand through the window (which I put down) unlocked it and opened and NO ALARM. So then I tried it the other way through the keyless entry.Hit the lock button, beeps, alarm light blinking. Do the same thing an once again, NO ALARM. The problem is that I don't have an owner's manual. Is that light supposed to be blinking on the dash or should it be solid? For what reason si the alarm no working? I swear I remember a friend trying to get into my car for something while we were playing basketball one time and he set it off. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

